# Teal hunting, will travel



## gsppurist (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone know of any guides in Alabama or Louisiana for Early season teal.  Only want to travel about 5-6 hours one way.  Live in Columbus GA.


----------



## bhamby (Aug 14, 2011)

Fingerling said:


> You only gotta tavel 30 minutes for teal bud. Just do a bit of scouting. We burn em in this area.



yea i know where you talkin bout. i live a stone throw from you fingerling.somebody aint scouting!


----------



## bhamby (Aug 14, 2011)

but then again that might be a good thing!!


----------



## CraigM (Aug 14, 2011)

Fingerling said:


> You only gotta tavel 30 minutes for teal bud. Just do a bit of scouting. We burn em in this area.



Just because we took one of your buddies hunting last year you get on line and talk all this smack?  Please tell me how many birds you killed there.  Please do yourself and everyone else that hunts the area a favor and stop chatting up these spots on FB and here.

By the way.  Nobody really burned the teal up there last year.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 14, 2011)

Fingerling said:


> You only gotta tavel 30 minutes for teal bud. Just do a bit of scouting. We burn em in this area.



I know who you are through some mutual friends, and was told by several people that they doubted you had ever killed a teal in your life..........so "burn em" might be a little bit of an exageration, don't ya think?


----------



## bhamby (Aug 14, 2011)

yea thanks for puttin that out there be ready for some "fellow duck hunters"! Great job!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Aug 14, 2011)

as me and some buddies might say.... "got em!"  gotta love some smack talkers


----------



## Trash Duck (Aug 14, 2011)

CraigM said:


> Just because we took one of your buddies hunting last year you get on line and talk all this smack?  Please tell me how many birds you killed there.  *Please do yourself and everyone else that hunts the area a favor and stop chatting up these spots on FB and here.*
> 
> By the way.  Nobody really burned the teal up there last year.



I don't know him BUT I do know that you aren't that much of a killer yourself. I'd suggest you get in the back seat where you know your place..

Going to Texas and killing a few divers doesn't qualify you..


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 14, 2011)

This is about to get interesting.


----------



## Trash Duck (Aug 14, 2011)

RB8782 said:


> This is about to get interesting.



No it's not..


----------



## CraigM (Aug 14, 2011)

Trash Duck said:


> I don't know him BUT I do know that you aren't that much of a killer yourself. I'd suggest you get in the back seat where you know your place..
> 
> Going to Texas and killing a few divers doesn't qualify you..



Hmmmm funny thing is I've never been to Texas so I really have no clue what you're talking about.  Nor do I have a clue who in the world you are.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2011)

Before this turns into a verbal swordfight, ya`ll go ahead and take it to a PM. This ain`t the place for it.


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 14, 2011)

I didn't think you had either craig...


----------



## Trash Duck (Aug 14, 2011)

RB8782 said:


> I didn't think you had either craig...



Quit trying so hard..


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## gsppurist (Aug 14, 2011)

Actually, Bud, I have been scouting.  Saw one single male.  It is rather difficult to scout locally if they haven't started migrating yet at least through western GA.  Again if anyone has any useful information, it would be greatly appreciated.  Just saying "we burn em" does not exactly qualify as useful.  But thanks for trying.


----------



## Trash Duck (Aug 14, 2011)

RB8782 said:


>


----------



## Jaker (Aug 14, 2011)

this is pretty funny, first we have ol buddy claimin he burns em around columbus, now we got ol trash duck tryin to stoke the fire.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 14, 2011)

gsppurist said:


> Actually, Bud, I have been scouting.  Saw one single male.  It is rather difficult to scout locally if they haven't started migrating yet at least through western GA.  Again if anyone has any useful information, it would be greatly appreciated.  Just saying "we burn em" does not exactly qualify as useful.  But thanks for trying.



They don't burn em, I know of the guy and more than likely hes trying to act like a duck slayer on the computer. Fact is, there aint many teal around the area. we kill a few, but work real hard for em, and hunt nearly everyday of the season so we don't miss em when a flock comes through. Your exactly right about goin west, look into Louisianna, cuz around here you will never get a decent shoot.


----------



## gsppurist (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I am still going to give it a try locally and when I get a weekend off (hopefully), will see about heading west.  Got some leads on certain parishes in LA that are good but I have to call couple days prior to make sure the teal are there.


----------



## Trash Duck (Aug 14, 2011)

Jaker said:


> look into Louisianna, cuz around here you will never get a decent shoot.



Craig... Jaker just zing'ed you..


----------



## Trash Duck (Aug 14, 2011)

gsppurist said:


> Thanks for the info.  I am still going to give it a try locally and when I get a weekend off (hopefully), will see about heading west.  Got some leads on certain parishes in LA that are good but I have to call couple days prior to make sure the teal are there.



They will come and go bud... But when they are there.. Good lord sweet almighty..

Ya'll keep listening to Craig the duck killer.. He will lead you through the promised land..


----------



## Jaker (Aug 14, 2011)

so your from east georgia? yet, your thinkin that you know more than me about west georgia?

 Whats the dogs name in your avatar? just curious


----------



## Trash Duck (Aug 14, 2011)

Jaker said:


> so your from east georgia? yet, your thinkin that you know more than me about west georgia?
> 
> Whats the dogs name in your avatar? just curious



Nice try..


----------



## Jaker (Aug 14, 2011)

nice try? what about your dogs name? or about you bein from the opposite side of the state? cuz I only know one person that has a black lab......


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 14, 2011)

On a side note, I would like to go to texas and kill a few divers.  Just to be honest.


----------



## buckfever33 (Aug 14, 2011)

This is what trash posted in another thread :

What's the cost involved? Can we have adult beverage's on the trip I'm a fairly heavy drinker.
Count me in.
Have Truck (plenty of room I'll drive)
No Boat
No Dog (I will wade out and pick up my own birds)
Have a few calls also.
Let me know where to meet you guys at. 

Jaker it looks to me like he doesnt even have a dog...

But good luck burning them around here... If you find them then all means you deserve to kill them but the problem is that takes alot of time and effort that I don't see happening form internet "duck burners"


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks like he wanted to be led to the "promiseland"


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 15, 2011)

Midol anyone?


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 15, 2011)

Midol works but the best thing is for the season to come around. People are getting to antsy, then people can just post up (you see what I did there?) Or shutup ha!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Aug 15, 2011)

bring the pics in a few weeks as RB8782.... then we will see who the real duck killers are.  and you gotta have your face in the picture or its useless


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 15, 2011)

There ya go bassman...good luck this season man


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Aug 15, 2011)

You can tell Duck Season is getting close.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 15, 2011)

man this thread is like a ufc duck fight. I love it.  some one post up a hot gir in a bikini with a round 2 sign!


----------



## GTN (Aug 15, 2011)

Bassman I'm sorry I don't have any pics with my face in it but these are all from last year in sept. You can go back and see where I originally posted em. I think the dates were 9-11-10, 9-19-10 and 9-25-10. They were all killed in NW Ga so yeah we get some teal just gotta find em. These are 3 different hunts.


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 15, 2011)

GTN, they didn't say we didn't get them.  they're saying those who do well on them have worked hard to do so. nice shoots though!


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Aug 15, 2011)

Teal in NW Ga?? I like what i see and hear. Good looking shoots By the way


----------



## GABASSMAN (Aug 15, 2011)

GTN thats some good shooting! im not doubting anyone on where they shoot teal.. But like its been stated above those that do shoot them have scouted them out hard or have a nice place that they like to stop in the migration.  Good luck to yall Ive got to get on my scouting in GA for some teal... Already know where they will be in FLA


----------



## HOWBOUTIT53 (Aug 15, 2011)

I heard the bassman shoots his limit of teal while snatchin out bucket mouths.


----------



## GTN (Aug 15, 2011)

HOWBOUTIT53 said:


> I heard the bassman shoots his limit of teal while snatchin out bucket mouths.



Thats what I'm talkin about.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 15, 2011)

teal huntin, bass fishin, gator slayin.....it all runs hand in hand


----------



## Killin Time (Aug 16, 2011)

saw some blue wings on a middle ga lake last week around 15-25 havent seen any gwt also saw 8 in a farm pond


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 16, 2011)

Not sure I know you have to have teal tags though


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 16, 2011)

RB8782 said:


> Not sure I know you have to have teal tags though



yup, gotta have them teal tags. tag it or ticket.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Aug 16, 2011)

Now this is more like the waterfowl forum.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Aug 16, 2011)

Plenty of solid, educational, and informative information in this thread.  Again, I am wasting my time watching yall waste your time.


----------



## Killin Time (Aug 16, 2011)

all they sent me was Cinnamon tags this year guess ill fill those pretty early might just take the .410 to make it interesting


----------



## david w. (Aug 16, 2011)

Y'all keep it on topic.This isn't the gator hunting forum.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Potlicker60 said:


> Plenty of solid, educational, and informative information in this thread.  Again, I am wasting my time watching yall waste your time.



we're all here killing time getting trigger happy waiting on the time to kill ducks. we're all going crazy like we're locked in a small room together with one crapper and someone stopped it up. join the fun won'tcha


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> all they sent me was Cinnamon tags this year guess ill fill those pretty early might just take the .410 to make it interesting



haa haa


----------



## Trash Duck (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## RB8782 (Aug 16, 2011)

r_hammett86 said:


> we're all here killing time getting trigger happy waiting on the time to kill ducks. we're all going crazy like we're locked in a small room together with one crapper and someone stopped it up. join the fun won'tcha



Hey watch it now. This wasn't educational.  You can only say helpful, educational, things.  No friendly trash talk, no jokes, and most importantly, no gator talk!


----------



## HOWBOUTIT53 (Aug 16, 2011)

and 4thly No BUNTS!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 16, 2011)

r_hammett86 said:


> we're all here killing time getting trigger happy waiting on the time to kill ducks. we're all going crazy like we're locked in a small room together with one crapper and someone stopped it up. join the fun won'tcha


I'm joining in on the fun, but my sense of of fun may not be the same as yours!!!.......Think before you post, and post wisely!!


----------



## caver101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Best teal hunt I ever had was in November.


----------



## MrJake (Aug 17, 2011)

killed these on Juliette 













the teal and geese are out there, you just have to scout.


----------

